

Transatlantic ping faster than sending a pixel to the screen? (2012) - calvin
http://superuser.com/questions/419070/transatlantic-ping-faster-than-sending-a-pixel-to-the-screen

======
wpietri
For those tempted to abandon after reading just the question about John
Carmack's tweet because they fear some handwavey Stack Overflow answer: it is
actually John Carmack who answers the question.

------
gnoway
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3914638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3914638)

------
thedrbrian
It's a great quote for people who are trying to hype/push onlive and
gakaistyle game streaming.

